
Docker Networking and DNS: The Good, the Bad, and the Ugly - vfarcic
https://technologyconversations.com/2016/04/25/docker-networking-and-dns-the-good-the-bad-and-the-ugly/
======
HorizonXP
Personally, I like how Kubernetes handles this with an independent service
that's built upon flannel (Kube-DNS). I'd rather Docker stick to running
containers, and that's it.

~~~
jmspring
Weave
([https://github.com/weaveworks/weave](https://github.com/weaveworks/weave))
is actually a nice DNS/SDN solution for Docker. Quick and easy to set up.

~~~
yissachar
I tried Weave but ultimately had to abandon it, as there were too many issues
in resolving DNS directly to containers. Kubernetes resolves DNS to a virtual
IP that in turns maps to the container IPs, which I found to be a much better
approach.

~~~
jmspring
My initial work with it was pre-docker networking. Admittedly, I need to spend
more time with Kubernetes, but the rapid evolution and multiple solutions to
service discoverability, load balancing, and networking in the Docker eco-
system is a bit of a challenge to keep on top of and figure out what's
best/right for the situation. I suspect, near term, the solution is "what
works for me now, I'll figure out something else as I have time/down the
road."

------
falcolas
You also have to account for how your individual programming language handles
DNS lookups - i.e. does it do its own caching? Round robin can quickly breaks
down when using DNS.

~~~
jjn2009
This is the reason why kubernetes uses proxying rather than DNS for load
balancing. The number of pitfalls with using DNS for loadbalancing are just
too large.

